# Spiele noch zu retten?



## ThePlayer (31. Januar 2013)

Wollte mal nach langen wieder eines von drei Spielen für die Steam Plattform zocken und erlebte eine böse Überraschung.
Erstmal zu den Spielen die sind alles UK Importe und Original auf Datenträgern.
Da ich den damals verwendeten Account nicht mehr weiß, denkt man eigentlich neuen erstellen und gut ist.
Falsch gedacht, den die Spiele sind mit meiner ehemaligen E-Mail Adresse verbunden.

Nun wende ich mich verzweifelt an euch, ob jemand helfen kann, denn Steam verweigert immer noch Deutsch als Sprache.


----------



## Franzl (31. Januar 2013)

Musst du dich an den steam Support wenden.

Was genau willst du mit "verweigert deutsche Sprache" sagen?


----------



## turbosnake (31. Januar 2013)

Wenn du deinen alten Acc wieder rausfindest, dann ja. Sonst musst du sie neu kaufen.


----------



## plaGGy (31. Januar 2013)

Kannst mithilfe von CD-Keys/Email/Rechnungsdaten usw deinen Account in vielen Punkten, wenn nicht sogar den meisten wiederherstellen/rücksetzten lassen.

Wenn du die nicht mehr hast oder kannst, dann hast du vermutlich Pech gehabt, man wurde schon immer auf die Accountbindung in Steam hingewiesen und das nicht nur in den Eulas/Agbs o.ä.
Und mal ehrlich... wie wäre das denn andersherum? Wenn jeder seine SPiele über Steam installieren könnte und gibt dann den Key an den nächsten weiter? Reichlich unsinnig, oder?

Und Steam als Plattform gibt es auf Deutsch, die meisten SPiele gibt es auf Deutsch und auch der Steamsupport ist auf Deutsch verfügbar und das nichtmal schlecht, soweit meine Erfahrungen da sind, wo liegt also dort dein Problem?


----------



## ThePlayer (31. Januar 2013)

Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten und einfach nur zur gegen die Wand fahren, schon wieder ein One-Hit Wonder, wie soll man da noch legal bleiben.
Naja rund 30 Euro werden mich nicht umbringen, aber nach NfS noch drei weitere Spiele und da wäre man wieder beim Thema "ehrliche Käufer"...

Da kann ich bald meine eigenen Scheiben an die Wand hängen


----------



## turbosnake (31. Januar 2013)

Mir ist sowas mal mit diesen Seriennummer auf den Anleitungen passiert, damit war das Spiel dann noch Müll.
Aber wenn man sich seine Einloggdaren nicht merken kann ist das eignes Pech, da kann man nur dir selbst die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben und niemand anderem.

Steam hat da noch den Button mit 'Log in Info vergesen ', das vll mal ausprobieren.


----------



## ThePlayer (31. Januar 2013)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Kannst mithilfe von CD-Keys/Email/Rechnungsdaten usw deinen Account in vielen Punkten, wenn nicht sogar den meisten wiederherstellen/rücksetzten lassen.
> 
> Wenn du die nicht mehr hast oder kannst, dann hast du vermutlich Pech gehabt, man wurde schon immer auf die Accountbindung in Steam hingewiesen und das nicht nur in den Eulas/Agbs o.ä.
> Und mal ehrlich... wie wäre das denn andersherum? Wenn jeder seine SPiele über Steam installieren könnte und gibt dann den Key an den nächsten weiter? Reichlich unsinnig, oder?
> ...


 
Hast eigentlich Recht, aber Steam schickt alles an meine alte E-Mail Adresse die es nicht mehr gibt und das einzige was zum deutschen Support gefunden habe, war eine Seite wo man einen separaten Account braucht.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Januar 2013)

Hier
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_cat.php?id=3
mal schauen.


----------



## plaGGy (31. Januar 2013)

Du kannst deine Emailadresse mithilfe von Cd-Keys die auf dem Account registriert sind ändern auch wenn du keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Emailadresse hast. Zumindest ging das früher mal. Eben alles über den Steamsupport. Der account denn du da erstellst hat nichts mit dem Steamaccount zu tun sondern ist ein reiner "Steamsupport" account, was auch nochmal da unten steht, wenn es auch über den Support nicht geht weil du bsp nicht genug Daten vom alten Account hast, dann wirst du nicht umherkopmmen die Spiele neu zu kaufen.

https://support.steampowered.com/newticket.php


----------

